# Vape King Northcliff has an Announcement to make ;)



## Stroodlepuff (15/6/16)

​
[RSVP=24591]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]

Arohan - 1
Boktiet - 1 - _Congrats guys_
BuzzGlo - 1 - _5km from home _
Clouds4Days - 1 - _Here we go again... : )_
Crittilian23 - 1
Dr Phil - 2
DrSirus-88 - 2
JollyVaper - 1 - _Keen . I can throw stones at them from my garden._
method1 - 1
Paulie - 1
shaunnadan - 1
Silent Echo - 2
Silver - 1 - _My word! Congrats VK - all the best with it_
Stroodlepuff - 1 - _So proud!_
valdero - 1

Total: 18

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (15/6/16)

Goodluck @Stroodlepuff i know the hard work that goes into it and i foresee a good future for you guys, will see you guys there cant wait!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/6/16)

My word!
That is fantastic

Congrats @Stroodlepuff and the whole VK team

No rest for you guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/6/16)

Thanks guys  the Nortchliff team has work hard to get to this point and we are very proud of them....

I'm also slightly jealous of their shop


----------



## DrSirus-88 (15/6/16)

WOW WOW WOW.

VK for the win - on your way up and up. Awesome stuff @Stroodlepuff brilliant work.

Look forward to the event

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (15/6/16)

Can't wait for this one to 
Way to go guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JollyVaper (4/7/16)

Being subject to some insider information I can say that things are coming along nicely . Really looking forward to this opening.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (13/7/16)

3 days to go....


----------



## DrSirus-88 (13/7/16)

Dead keen. Can't wait


----------



## Boktiet (13/7/16)

Any news on specials as yet?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (13/7/16)

Pretty please!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86 (13/7/16)

Always missing out on these events  I am in jhb next week tho,looking forward to visit Vape king for the first time and pick up a few goodies


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/7/16)

Specials will be announced tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (14/7/16)

Here they are guys! See you there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Gizmo (14/7/16)

Sneak peak

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Dr Phil (14/7/16)

Can't wait

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (14/7/16)

Gizmo said:


> Here they are guys! See you there!
> View attachment 60747


What are the Samsung like versus the Sony and LG? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JollyVaper (15/7/16)

All aboard the hype train .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## DrSirus-88 (15/7/16)

JollyVaper said:


> All aboard the hype train .


Looking incredible. 1 more sleep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (15/7/16)

That is one of the most sexiest shop fronts iv ever seen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (16/7/16)

Wow. The new shop is quite amazing. 

Queues as usual before opening. Nice position. 



Opening the doors and vapers rush in.... 



Nice to see many familiar faces and lots of new people 



Super impactful shop front 



Cloud blowing 



Congrats to the VK team. Wishing you well with the store going forward !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Bearshare (16/7/16)

and the batteries are there any left


----------



## Boktiet (16/7/16)

What an amazing day. Congrats on the new store. Well done VK!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (16/7/16)

Very good day. Thanks again Vape King, @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff and the entire northcliff team for the day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## MR_F (18/7/16)

Awesome store guys lakker set up and friendly staff!!! nice one @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo

Reactions: Like 1


----------

